# Most aggressive tarantula?



## Urticate (Nov 29, 2011)

What's the most aggressive tarantula species you believe there is.
What's a tarantula the most painful bite/venom?
All personal opinion!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 29, 2011)

Please just do a search. There are plenty of threads on this topic already.

Also, tarantulas aren't aggressive, they're defensive.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah very easy to search.... Ive never seen a T attack without provoked.. they arent actualy agressive
Ts are defensive...

all Ts are mean when in a bad MOOD


----------



## Terry D (Nov 29, 2011)

All of them!- with the exception of docile spp such as Stromatopelma calceatum, Heteroscodra maculata, Pterinochilus murinus, Haplopelma lividum, and Pelinobius muticus, of course (-;

No, but most likely candidate for defensiveness might be a better way to put it.


----------



## loudan (Nov 30, 2011)

my guess is an obt or am H. lividum.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 30, 2011)

No bite experience (yet) so can't comment.

As for "leave me alone" threats, I *would* have said my OBT, but in all fairness it only stands its ground some of the time, the rest it bolts into it's webbed up plant-pot. 
The one who really puts on a show is my juvenile A. geniculata, that one has some serious mental issues going on. It rears bolt upright, spins a full circle instantly if it needs to, kicking hairs everywhere the whole time and it stays wound up like that for a good half-hour or more after it's been left alone. If there's one T that I have that I could imagine holding some kind of grudge and coming out for revenge this would be the one!


----------



## Walk Alone (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it really depends a lot on the individual spider, too.  I keep many notoriously defensive species, but one particular LP I have is the nastiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## axbrown (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea do a search for an easy answer like this next time. Anyways ill be gracious.

Hottest venom Heteroscodra maculata.
Most defensive for me is my Chilobrachys sp. IDK (as in I don't knoe what sp. Yet) as far as biting or raising into threat posture. And for hair flicking, my LP. NASTY little man he is..


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 30, 2011)

S. calceatum has more potent venom.....and OBT and the good ole P. muticus are pretty defensive...





axbrown said:


> Yea do a search for an easy answer like this next time. Anyways ill be gracious.
> 
> Hottest venom Heteroscodra maculata.
> Most defensive for me is my Chilobrachys sp. IDK (as in I don't knoe what sp. Yet) as far as biting or raising into threat posture. And for hair flicking, my LP. NASTY little man he is..


----------



## morg59jeep (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a very mellow OBT that I raised from a .5 inch sling all the way to an adult male.  The only time he ever gave a threat pose or acted defensive at all was when I was trying to get him into a deli for shipping on a breeding loan.  On the other hand I have a G. puchra that has reared up into a sorta threat pose on more than one occasion.  It just does not like its overturned water dish messed with. LOL


----------



## axbrown (Nov 30, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> S. calceatum has more potent venom.....and OBT and the good ole P. muticus are pretty defensive...


Always read that Hmacs had the hottest venom. I'll take your word for it though


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 30, 2011)

they are second to the calceatum....S. calceatum is one of my favorites...i have 2 adult females and a MM...





axbrown said:


> Always read that Hmacs had the hottest venom. I'll take your word for it though


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 30, 2011)

Are there any publications on tarantula venom strength or is this anecdotal? Also, how is the strength being determined (LD50% in mice/rats/rabbits)? I can imagine there being a lot of variation depending on how the study is performed, and which animal it is being tested on. Plus, I would guess that venom toxicity would be strongest against primary prey type or primary predator, so there could be variation depending on what is being bitten. Another thing to consider, is the size of spider and amount of venom injected. I would probably prefer an S. calceatum sling to bite me than a 10" P. ornata.


----------



## coldvaper (Nov 30, 2011)

I am going to post this thread relevant to the S. Calceatum issue. I thought the post was written well.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...calceatum-vicious-arachnid-or-8-legged-bunny&

edit
I just read more of the thread on the Calceatum, is it true they can glide?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 30, 2011)

im not sure i would rather have either bite me...and you never know a calceatum sling might punch out full venom, and the ornata might give you a dry bite....soooo that would suck....as far as the studies, i have no clue...but everything i have read is that the S. calceatum is the worst, check out this thread...http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...s-the-most-potent-venom&highlight=worst+venom


jayefbe said:


> Are there any publications on tarantula venom strength or is this anecdotal? Also, how is the strength being determined (LD50% in mice/rats/rabbits)? I can imagine there being a lot of variation depending on how the study is performed, and which animal it is being tested on. Plus, I would guess that venom toxicity would be strongest against primary prey type or primary predator, so there could be variation depending on what is being bitten. Another thing to consider, is the size of spider and amount of venom injected. I would probably prefer an S. calceatum sling to bite me than a 10" P. ornata.




---------- Post added 11-30-2011 at 05:03 PM ----------

yes they can glide...and wet glass? not a problem...they can run upside down on it....





coldvaper said:


> I am going to post this thread relevant to the S. Calceatum issue. I thought the post was written well.
> 
> 
> edit
> I just read more of the thread on the Calceatum, is it true they can glide?


----------



## axbrown (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe they're both hot in venom Cus they look alike at a quick glance lol  not exactly but you can see the similarities


----------



## ijmccollum (Nov 30, 2011)

ummmm...."gliding".  What does this mean?

As for defensive/aggressive.  My lil' L. klugi that came in at 0.25 and has molted to 0.5 used to hide ALL the time, now I open the lid and it runs out to ck it out -- something tells me it is going to grow in to be quite the little booger.  For some reason I thought it would be a slower spc.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 30, 2011)

gliding...the same as gliding....like jump then glide...not fly..





ijmccollum said:


> ummmm...."gliding".  What does this mean?
> 
> As for defensive/aggressive.  My lil' L. klugi that came in at 0.25 and has molted to 0.5 used to hide ALL the time, now I open the lid and it runs out to ck it out -- something tells me it is going to grow in to be quite the little booger.  For some reason I thought it would be a slower spc.


----------



## axbrown (Nov 30, 2011)

My favorite T is the H.mac. I love her colors, even though she still hasn't started to get her true female colors yet. The S.calceatum is a beautiful T, and I would love to have a large one in a nice tall terrarium. There legs are unbelievable too! And as for gliding, my H.mac has jumped before, and I was pretty suprised how far she got. I can't wait to see one of these jump  ima go YouTube it.... Haha


----------



## ijmccollum (Nov 30, 2011)

hmmm...sounds like interesting behaviour....would be interested in seeing this.  Anyone know if there is video of it?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 30, 2011)

not sure if there is or not....P. irminia can do this too...maybe all Psalmopoeus..





ijmccollum said:


> hmmm...sounds like interesting behaviour....would be interested in seeing this.  Anyone know if there is video of it?


----------



## BigJ999 (Nov 30, 2011)

My has Haplopelma hainanum is pretty bad temper wise and has actually highly toxic venom although S.calceatum venom is still pretty potent . It gets mad at me just for breathing lol the other bad tempered one would be my P.ornata who has actually tried to go out my while I was misting her enclosure. Oddly my other Haplo isn't that bad and its fairly reclusive the H.hainanum however is always up for a fight. She is the one who has given me the most trouble involving rehouses due to her easily annoyed nature even for a haplo.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe it's _Napalmdeathslayerus badassicus_... The Mexican Staring Tarantula from Southern Sri Lanka... It's so aggressive that it will take a 9 hour delta flight with 3 connections just to bite you, and it's venom causes death before it's even injected. It's known to target children, the elderly and popular musicians, causes all known forms of hepatitis, double dips chips and it always votes democrat. 

I vote H. maculata.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## coldvaper (Dec 1, 2011)

Comatose said:


> I believe it's _Napalmdeathslayerus badassicus_... The Mexican Staring Tarantula from Southern Sri Lanka... It's so aggressive that it will take a 9 hour delta flight with 3 connections just to bite you, and it's venom causes death before it's even injected. It's known to target children, the elderly and popular musicians, causes all known forms of hepatitis, double dips chips and it always votes democrat.
> 
> I vote H. maculata.


Wow I have never heard of a Badassicus man I want one. ;p


----------



## dannyboypede (Dec 1, 2011)

It depends on the T and it depends on the conditions. I have seen OBT's react to prodding similarly to what you would expect from a G. rosea or Avic. To the contrary, I just recently got a vicious threat display from a young Avic avic. It had it's fangs out. She was nearly on her back she was reared up so far. I never got that reaction from my OBT. So, my answer is, it depends.

--Dan


----------



## skar (Dec 1, 2011)

The Terrible huma eating spider !! Gigantus eatuseverythingus .
Sorry stupid common names .. . The Human eating spider ! ! Vicious they are, so no pics exist.


----------



## ijmccollum (Dec 1, 2011)

::Napalmdeathslayerus badassicus... Gigantus eatuseverythingus, dang who knew?  I won’t be able to sleep at nights now!:coffee:


----------



## coldvaper (Dec 1, 2011)

skar said:


> The Terrible huma eating spider !! Gigantus eatuseverythingus .
> Sorry stupid common names .. . The Human eating spider ! ! Vicious they are, so no pics exist.


Where can I get one of those, I can let it loose in my over crowded neighborhood.


----------



## BrettG (Dec 1, 2011)

Only AGGRESSIVE spiders we have are C.fimbriatus and I.hirsutum.The fimbriatus stridulates and strikes just when walking near it. The Iridiopelma jumps from it's hide onto the side of the glass ,striking,just when walking near it.God I love Iridiopelma.


----------

